
Inclusion and Tolerance in the Workplace - edandersen
http://media.grubhub.com/media/press-releases/press-release-details/2016/Inclusion-and-Tolerance-in-the-Workplace/default.aspx
======
Neliquat
So, sorry not sorry?

If he can't see what he did wrong in the first email, I really don't have any
hope for that company.

This is just a cya, and a lazy one at that.

